# Ropeclimber intro



## ropeclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I think I did things backward and started a thread on Sailnet before I introduced myself. Sorry!

I guess a little background? I have always loved the idea of sailing but never really had exposure to it until my honeymoon back in 2000, when I begged my husband to take me on a sailing vacation. Neither of us had sailed before, so we chartered the Endless Summer II, a 72' yacht in the BVI for a week (with live aboard skipper and chef!). It was the most incredible week of my life and I have always looked back on it with a sense that we would return some day.

13 years later, we started getting the itch for a similar style vacation (this time with 2 kids!) so in March, my husband and I took a week-long live-aboard Learn-to-Sail course from Blue Water Sailing School on a 43' sloop in Ft. Lauderdale. We earned our basic keelboat, basic coastal cruising, and bareboat cruising certs. 

It turns out that sailing was a lot more work than we remembered  but I still love it. I do realize, however, that I need a LOT of practice.

So now I am practicing all the basics on a 19' Flying Scot that I rent locally. My plan is to join a sailing club in DC next season and learn all I can as a crew member. My husband's plan is to let me become the expert so he can enjoy our future return to BVI the way he did the first time around. 

Thanks for offering such an informative site. I'm glad I found Sailnet.com


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard! LOTS of people here who are in the DC/Baltimore area. I've only been to the BVI's twice, but next year is our 10-year anniversary and my wife and I were talking about our family joining one of the flotillas.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sweet! Welcome aboard. I cruise with my two kids aboard too (9 and 12). Its a great life.

Brian


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome! I got my start in sailing at the Sailing Club of Washington (briefly) and then crewing on boats on the Chesapeake. Many opportunities and great sailors are there. Have a great time ---- and relax ---- it's not always going to feel like a lot of work ;-)


----------



## ropeclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

jimgo said:


> my wife and I were talking about our family joining one of the flotillas.


I had to google flotilla because I didn't know what that was.

WOW! A group of sailboats all sailing from one island to the next together. Sounds like that would be perfect for my family when we finally pull the trigger on our trip. That's definitely less scary than sailing around on our own.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Don't feel bad, when I read a thread about it (a few weeks ago) I had to basically do the same thing. I had visions of the Spanish Armada - I may not have been all that far off!

OK, if you're going to stay here and get advice/feedback, you have to tell us the story about your username.


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

My wife and I are great fans of flotillas, and we think that it is unfortunate that flotillas are not as popular with Americans as with Europeans. We've been on four flotillas in the Mediterranean -- Greece, Italy and Croatia -- mostly with UK companies. European flotillas are reasonably priced once you're in Europe. However, based on Caribbean flotilla literature, the boats much smaller. We sail with Yanks every weekend, so sailing with Brits was a welcome change.


----------



## ropeclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

jimgo said:


> OK, if you're going to stay here and get advice/feedback, you have to tell us the story about your username.


Oh, it's just a silly secret talent. You know how people have crazy weird stuff they can do, like tie a cherry stem in a knot with their tongue, or whatever. Mine is climbing rope. I can get to the top of a 15 ft rope in 2 pulls. I can climb legless, upside down, two ropes at a time, etc.

Not a very marketable skill, if you ask me, but I figure it'll come in handy if I ever need to retrieve a halyard.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

ropeclimber said:


> Oh, it's just a silly secret talent. You know how people have crazy weird stuff they can do, like tie a cherry stem in a knot with their tongue, or whatever. Mine is climbing rope. I can get to the top of a 15 ft rope in 2 pulls. I can climb legless, upside down, two ropes at a time, etc.
> 
> Not a very marketable skill, if you ask me, but I figure it'll come in handy if I ever need to retrieve a halyard.


Actually a HIGHLY marketable skill when a halyard zips to the top of the mast by accident! .. sounds like any work aloft isn't going to give you the heeby jeebies..

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

So, are you for hire? Just putting your info in my contacts list. That skill could be VERY handy! 

Anyway...welcome!


----------



## ropeclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

jimgo said:


> So, are you for hire? Just putting your info in my contacts list. That skill could be VERY handy!


haha, I think I need a bit more experience first. At this point, the only thing I would recognize when I got to the top of a mast would be maybe a birds nest. 

Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## UncleJim (Jul 27, 2009)

ropeclimber said:


> haha, I think I need a bit more experience first. At this point, the only thing I would recognize when I got to the top of a mast would be maybe a birds nest.
> 
> Thank you all for the warm welcome.


Welcome Ropeclimber,
getting to the top of the mast is more than many here have done (myself included)
Look over on the Destinations, Chesapeake areas of the fourms, planning has begun on a meet up durning the Annapolis sail boat show. 
Everyone would be glade to have a new couple come out.


----------



## ropeclimber (Aug 25, 2013)

UncleJim said:


> Look over on the Destinations, Chesapeake areas of the fourms, planning has begun on a meet up durning the Annapolis sail boat show.
> Everyone would be glade to have a new couple come out.


Thanks for the heads-up!

I am planning to attend the show, but it will most likely be during the day on Friday (unfortunately hubby has to work and won't be able to join me.)  But I will keep an eye on the thread and swing by if I can.

Thanks again!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

IF you wind up there on Monday instead, let me know!


----------

